# Prezzo di copertina



## reys

Ciao amici! Li saluto ancora una volta (si dice così?). Mi potete aiutare con questa frase?

*"Sul prezzo di copertina"*

L'ho cercato in WS e non c'è un significato essato.

Molte grazie!


----------



## irene.acler

reys said:


> Ciao amici! Vi saluto ancora una volta (si dice così?). Mi potete aiutare con questa frase?
> 
> *"Sul prezzo di copertina"*
> 
> L'ho cercato in WS e non c'è un significato esatto.
> 
> Molte grazie!



Puede ser "precio de tapa"?


----------



## Cecilio

Forse abbiamo bisogno di un po di contesto per sapere cosa vogliono dire queste parole.


----------



## Cecilio

Se si parla di libri, forse può essere il presso del libro come si può vedere scritto nella copertina, o meglio nella "contraportada" (come si dice in italiano?).


----------



## irene.acler

Yo creo que se refiere al precio que está indicado en la tapa (es correcto para referirse a la "copertina" de un libro?).


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Yo creo que se refiere al precio que está indicado en la tapa (es correcto para referirse a la "copertina" de un libro?).



Sì, si dice "la tapa del libro".


----------



## irene.acler

Creo que "contraportada" en italiano se traduce "retrocopertina".


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Creo que "contraportada" en italiano se traduce "retrocopertina".



Grazie, irene. Io direi che in spagnolo si dice "precio de portada" in questi casi.


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> Grazie, irene. Io direi che in spagnolo si dice "precio de portada" in questi casi.



Vale, gracias a TI!!


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Vale, gracias a TI!!



¡No hay de qué!


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> ¡No hay de qué!



Interesante, ésta no la sabía!!


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Interesante, ésta no la sabía!!



Pues se dice bastante. Suena un poquito más formal que "de nada".


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, gracias, es el equivalente del italiano "non c'è di che"..si no me equivoco!


----------



## reys

irene.acler said:


> Yo creo que se refiere al precio que está indicado en la tapa (es correcto para referirse a la "copertina" de un libro?).


 


Cecilio said:


> Sì, si dice "la tapa del libro".


 


Cecilio said:


> Grazie, irene. Io direi che in spagnolo si dice "precio de portada" in questi casi.


 
Ciao! Si, il testo parlava di un libro ed il suo prezzo per spendizione, perciò tutto questo ha senso.

Grazie mille, Irene e Cecilio!


----------



## irene.acler

Di niente!!


----------



## Cecilio

Non c'è di che!


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> Se si parla di libri, forse può essere il prezzo del libro (come si può vedere scritto)impresso sulla copertina, o meglio sulla "contraportada" (come si dice in italiano?).


----------

